# New Books



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Been a while since books have been added to our respective wish list, right? (Nancy? Kimmie?)

Time to correct that oversight. So I bring you a few new books to tempt you:

The Chefs of the Times : 250 Recipes and Reflections from Some of America's Most Creative Chefs from the Popular Column in the New York Times by Michalene Busico (Editor), New York Times Company

The Elements of Taste by by Gray Kunz, Peter Kaminsky

And it's not even December yet.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If I can't pay next month's rent, it will be Isa's fault!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There she goes again, blaming me for her cookbook addiction.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

BAD! BAD! Isa...how can you do this to us?

I was just debating on Julia Child's new edition of French Cooking. Now, more books to add to the list????  

By the way...what happens in December? Are you planning on sending me my wish list for Christmas? Or are you planning on making me yearn for some more new books?


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Just for fun - La Cucina , The Best Thing I Ever Tasted , Comfort Me With Apples ...

Love ~ Debbie


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What happens in December? There will be many more new cookbooks calling out to us Take me home... Take me home...


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

hi to all the book junkies ,myself included.
although we like to buy and buy eventually we realize,or at least I did that after a while all those books keep printing the same stuff different order,different amonuts. i stopped buying cookbooks along time ago.however i do get into reading about our food sources,organic farming ,processing plants,gmo's and all the non cooking related topics.
fyi
the great food gamble by John Humphrey
sustainable cusine,the white papers,by 
earth foundation,leslie hoffman ,paul newman
also 
the devil and miss prym,by paul cohello
has nothing to do with food ....gr8 reading!!!!!:
of course all the mags and rags they even get to be more about advertising than food just plain food.
if you subscribe to amazon .com at all than you know alot of books are available at a lower cost..."USED" this does not mean they are tattered and torn quite the opposite.just ALOT cheaper but they get you in the shipping-3.49 so you have to do the math if you buy low and the shipping cost doesn't amount to the new price than presto!ok i am winded see ya


----------

